# The Barn Vivariums



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Forum, 
Long time no see. How's life?
I caught my Cristobals transporting this morning and got some fun video. The blue laid the clutch, and was a little jealous of the other female transporting. A couple stills of my gold female with tad and the blue legged frog that laid the clutch.
















And a video. It's amazing to see how easily and quickly those tads move on the frog.
Cristobal tadpole transport - YouTube
And here's one of a swim up.
Tadpole Transport Swim Up - YouTube
One of the most rewarding things to watch in person.
I'll post some photos of the viv and any tadpole development if I can see them.
Jake


----------



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.....Great video too!


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Always amazes me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

So the parents dropped one in plain view. It's been so much fun to wath the development process. 
Developing:



First steps out of the water:


The little guy is almost red with silvery blue legs. SO AWESOME.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

And as promised the photo of the viv.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats! Your frogs have a nice pattern. Interesting your viv.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Awesome updates


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks guys,
I'll try to post some updates every once in a while. The little guy hung out in the brom for a couple of days and then dissappeared into the leaf litter. Saw him briefly yesterday but he's getting fat down there so hopefully things are good. This is my first time around with obligates, so I hope I've created an environment that will keep the babies from spindly leg, or other problems.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow it's been a long time. My viv built into the bookshelf is a little worse for wear and as soon as I finish my newest I'll be replacing it with 4 vivs to take up the whole shelf. For the next couple of months though it will still be where it is. MDF is not the best material to build vivs. A couple of photos of inhabitants and plants. Cristobals are awesome frogs! I think these guys have turned out like 12 froglets in the last year. 










These guys are amazingly bold even fresh out of the water.

A few hanging out together.

Crane Flies show up every once in a blue moon.

Out of the water just in time.

Here's the current state of the viv. Lots of crazy vines going everywhere. I'm growing them out for the 100 gal buttress tree root build I'm in the middle of now.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Great update photos of the viv and froglets. Wish the forum would resize them though, for some reason it's not. They're pretty huge haha!


----------

